# Birkenhead



## joannamather (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi 
I moved over with my family about 6 weeks ago and we are waiting for our visa to be approved. We moved to Birkenhead as my husband will be working in the CBD and I am a Physiotherapist and will be working at Middlemore Hospital. 
I have 2 children, 2 and 4 years old. My eldest will be starting at Birkenhead Primary in October.
I wondered if anyone lived in this area and had any advise re: childcare and any groups appropriate for my boys. I will be working part-time so will be nice to get out and about with them on my days off.
Thank you 
Jo


----------

